# Disbudding : Retrofitting the Rhinehart X-50 (Vicki tip)



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Go to the plumbing aisle at Home Depot. Pick up a Nibco 1/2"X 3/4" Male adapter. The small end fits snugly in the hole in the iron, the big end is 3/4" I. D. Part number is 501-719.


----------

